# Looking for a good steam cleaner



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm looking to get a good steam cleaner but without having to pay premium price for it as I'd like to see how I get on with it before investing more. Ebay had one some months ago but not anymore.

Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Lasse said:


> Ebay had one some months ago but not anymore.


I'd be interested to hear if the el cheapo ones from eBay were any good. For 
something like this I'd lean toward any make where spares are available for a 
reasonable price. Some of the cheaper units are a bit like buying razors where 
the profit is paying for blades - substitute detail brushes etc.

On my Polti, I paid out half the price of original unit on just two extension tubes...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I got a vax s5 off ebay for £5 and spent £50 on accessories, new unit is £75ish.


----------



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> I'd be interested to hear if the el cheapo ones from eBay were any good. For
> something like this I'd lean toward any make where spares are available for a
> reasonable price. Some of the cheaper units are a bit like buying razors where
> the profit is paying for blades - substitute detail brushes etc.
> ...


Apparently they were quite decent and at £27 it was cheap!



bigmc said:


> I got a vax s5 off ebay for £5 and spent £50 on accessories, new unit is £75ish.


Not bad.

I've found this one on amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Richards-Essentials-70455-Compact/dp/B001LK8RMG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1352045803&sr=8-5


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what you want steam for there great for plastics etc but think there crap for seats


----------



## Lasse (Sep 7, 2008)

chrisc said:


> what you want steam for there great for plastics etc but think there crap for seats


From what I can see, they can be used for a lot of other purposes other than seats, e.g. headliner, engine, etc.

PS: never actually said it was going to be used to clean seats


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Lasse said:


> From what I can see, they can be used for a lot of other purposes other than seats, e.g. headliner, engine, etc.
> 
> PS: never actually said it was going to be used to clean seats


you did not say what it was for


----------



## Dan12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lasse said:


> The title pretty much says it all. I'm looking to get a good steam cleaner but without having to pay premium price for it as I'd like to see how I get on with it before investing more. Ebay had one some months ago but not anymore.
> 
> Do you guys have any recommendations?


My Father recommend this to me McCulloch MC1275. He said that this is good in cleaning hard-to-reach spots or search through the internet for more reference and testemonials D


----------

